# My Japanese Koi Collections



## micvince (Feb 11, 2010)

Good day koi enthusiasts!

I would like to share my Koi collection from Cagayan de Oro City, Philippines!



















Enjoy!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow gorgeous, love the black and gold colour one, ....


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Some Koi you have there


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

Such beautiful markings and colours! Koi have got to be some of the most elegant fish around :3


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

great pics, beautiful Kios I love sitting next to our pond they come up and you can feed them from your hand:thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful! I used to keep and show Koi with my ex husband many years ago. I still miss them - silly to miss fish but they were so friendly and loved to be fed by hand 
The Tancho is nicely marked :thumbup: (white one with red patch on head)


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Beautiful! I used to keep and show Koi with my ex husband many years ago. I still miss them - silly to miss fish but they were so friendly and loved to be fed by hand
> The Tancho is nicely marked :thumbup: (white one with red patch on head)


I also spy with my little eye some _gorgeous_ Kohaku... :drool:


----------



## xqr2135873 (May 26, 2011)

The red-white koi is very purely!


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

lovely koi you have there


----------



## fizavi (May 8, 2011)

beautiful fish, very jealous, would love a pond but then again so would my cats.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

fizavi said:


> beautiful fish, very jealous, would love a pond but then again so would my cats.


Suitable netting over the pond should deter even the most determined felines!


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

Beautiful colour.
Have fun with them.


----------



## irishfish12 (Oct 7, 2011)

Beautiful fish pond......... Lovely....


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Stunning!!! Water is so tranquil and koi are such beautiful fish.

How long have you had them for?


----------



## mminghella71 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love the black and gold ones; they look amazing.

We built a pond this summer but have only had a relatively short period to enjoy our koi. I love going out to stare at them! We had a do for my 40th and everyone cam eout to look at them - it was silent as everyone just stood there


----------



## gav5 (Jan 26, 2012)

I always wanted that... I can see Kohaku, Showa, Chagoi, Tancho. Anyway, how big is your pond? Quite a lot of koi fish in there.


----------

